# Student Visa - Who can be 'person supporting you' (Financial Guarantor)



## lyndonj (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all.
I am looking for information on who can support an assessment level three student coming to Australia to study higher education.

My partner has been accepted by the University of Tasmania and I want to go as her financial guarantor / person supporting her.

I have phoned immigration three times on this issue, and they tell me I just need to submit a signed statement saying I will support her and evidence of funds - however the agents in her country say that 95% of Australians applying to go as a financial guarantor get turned down?

If anyone has experiance, or wisdom they could share on this topic it would be most appreciated!

Cheers
Lyndonj


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi lyndonj,

I did apply student visa for my niece last few years, as my experience it depends on the countries, and we are from high risk. It is more complicated to demonstrate the financial condition to send her study abroad. We also got relative in Au able to give her 100% financial support but Au Consulate didn't accept it. Anyway, living cost support was accepted, and we had to show the ability to pay tuition fee.

Cheers


----------



## lyndonj (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Dusty.
Thank you for the information.

My partner is from China, so risk level three - I believe we may have the same experiance.

So - if I understood correctly, your relative in AU was able to offer the "living costs" part of the fee for your niece? But was not allowed to show they will pay the tuition fees?

Do you think it is possible - I can show the AU consulate that I can pay her living conditions - and then she can pay the tuition?

Thanks
Lyndon


----------



## Lily-bee (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Lyndonj,

My family financially supported my partner when he came here on a student visa. He didn't have that much money nor did I so my parents paid for his tuition as well as his living conditions. He was from a high-risk country as well.
From memory, they had to produce financial statements as evidence and I think make a stat dec saying they would be willing to support him for the length of his study. This was just a formality as he was then able to pay his way afterwards when we got here. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## lyndonj (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Lily-Bee
Thank you for the response. I appreciate that.

I presume you are an Australian? My partner and I are in the same situation i think - she will be able to support herself but cannot provide the $75,000 AUD odd that she needs to show up front.

I dont suppose you still have a copy of the stat. dec your parents wrote?

If you dont mind me asking - how long had you been together when you applied - and were you married? 

Rose and I have been together about 4 months (I lived in China for 6 months) and we are not married...

Thanks again!
Lyndon


----------



## Lily-bee (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Lyndon,

Yes, I am Australian. Sorry I don't think we have the stat decs anymore. We were living overseas when he applied so my parents wrote it here and no one thought to save it. 
When we applied we had been together for a year and a half and no we were not married at this stage. 
When he finished his studies we then applied for a de-facto visa for him as his occupation wasn't on the priority list and now we are waiting for his PR. We will be eligible to apply in January. 
We are married now (6 months) but certainly not back when he was applying for his student visa.
I think the main thing was they wanted my parents financial statements to prove whether they are able to support him throughout his studies. The stat dec just confirmed that they were willing to support him. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Shina (Apr 8, 2013)

hi i need help
my husband is in Australia in student visa subclass 573 now i m going to applying for student spouse visa
i need to ask is DIAC demand my husband financial statement?
or just i show my financial statement?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Shina, please stop bumping old threads to ask the same question over and over. I'm going to create a new thread for you, close this one and delete the rest of the duplicate posts. Thanks.


----------

